
Snapchat’s decline and the secret joy of internet ghost towns - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/18/17366528/snapchat-decline-internet-ghost-towns
======
joejerryronnie
The author, "dick pic" commenters, and celebrities are not really the core
snapchat audience. Every single young person around me uses snapchat as a
communication medium, not a social network. If Evan and his band of merry
pranksters decide to hire people who actually know how to run a tech company
(and perhaps the latest CFO hire is an indication), snap may have a very
bright future.

~~~
ForHackernews
Young people hate the redesign of Snapchat. They could very easily move on to
some other app (kik?) and make Snapchat yesterday's news.

~~~
jdhn
I would say that the next logical place is Instagram stories. Instagram is
already used as a more permanent & curated version of Snapchat, and Instagram
atories is basically Snapchat stories, but within the Facebook walled garden.

------
ulfw
Let's please call it as it is: the dick pic network is shrinking and hasn't
ever found a proper purpose beyond sending those. Sorry to be so blunt.

~~~
seangrant
Snapchat is not a "dick pic network" and if you've read the article maybe you
could understand how someone can have a personal connection to a website, it's
users, and the culture around it.

